
Toronto Open Data - _pius
http://www.toronto.ca/open/catalogue.htm
======
Maciek416
The subtitle of this website, "The City That Thinks Like The Web", is the name
of a talk that was given a couple of times in the last year or so by Mark
Surman, a Toronto-based evangelist for the Mozilla Foundation. One of these
talks was given with our city's mayor ( <http://twitter.com/mayormiller> ) in
attendance, and things have slowly but surely gained steam ever since. Miller
has been extremely interested in pushing open data initiatives in Toronto with
both the transit system and other services.

With his term ending soon, I wonder what the next mayor's stance will be on
open data / city hacking / revision-controlled urbanism. This is one of those
issues that you either totally "get" or completely fail at (in the worst
possible political way), and it would be a shame to see us regress along such
a frail axis; Long-established systems with regulations, rules, vested
contractual / public-private / labour-union interests are extremely difficult
to evolve and untangle.... That we have enthusiastic buy-in from the very top
is really impressive, I just hope it continues in a truly open manner.

~~~
joeythibault
I hope they continue and expand the practice. It seems like a cool initiative,
though I'm a little fuzzy on what the products of the initiative are. For
example, you can get the foodbank data, which would be great for finding the
exact locations of the nearest foodbanks...say, if you were homeless and had
an iPhone.

Could be great for transit times and getting around the city too.

If I'm missing the point of the open data please enlighten me.

~~~
aduric
I like mrtron's suggestion.

------
mrtron
Someone should combine the new proposed transit routes and park/neighborhood
information with real estate data.

